# Anyone going to Stafford Spring Show 6th March



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone else is going to the Spring Bird show at Stafford on Sunday 6th March?

Stafford Spring Bird Show


----------



## brynley (Nov 18, 2009)

I Shall be There !! Selling The Card Board Nest Boxes


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd like to go, but don't know if I can persuade my beloved into believing that it isn't really too far.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Not me this year  Shame to miss it, but Hamm is not far after and I've already had to arrange cover for work for that and saving all my pennies for the reptiles this year.


----------

